# You know you're Id when...



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

- you are naturally cocky, often trying to suppress or hide this tendency in yourself
- assertiveness comes naturally to you
- you practiced and mastered an evil laugh from an early age
- you have big dreams and aspirations and are all about acquiring more for yourself
- society makes you feel like a wild wolf trying to look tame 
- you are continually surprised by people not knowing what they want
- you are naturally promiscuous (and unapologetic about it)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

No wonder I left my Id at the bar.

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> No wonder I left my Id at the bar.
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist.)


nothing I didn't see coming


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

meanwhile at op's house


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I think most of those things fit other types as well. All of my fixes and wings are either super ego or ego and yet I related to everything your wrote except the last thing. That one made me want to vomit.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I think most of those things fit other types as well. All of my fixes and wings are either super ego or ego and yet I related to everything your wrote except the last thing. That one made me want to vomit.


I think that partially had to do with you having a rough childhood and deciding "fuck it, I want more for myself"


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think that partially had to do with you having a rough childhood and deciding "fuck it, I want more for myself"


this is true. all those normal super ego/ego types are squares, lol. jk.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Chipps said:


> this is true. all those normal super ego/ego types are squares, lol. jk.


I agreed with you before the jk


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

-When comparing you to any kind of predator puts an evil grin on your face
-When the first thing on your mind in any situation is how to consume/devour/win
-When it doesn't occur to you to question what you want, unless it might interfere with something else you want
-When you're constantly looking for an opening to move forward and claim what you want
-When asked "why should you have it" by someone in no position to stop you from having it (whatever "it" is), your default answer is a blank expression signifying that the question makes no sense to you


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I agreed with you before the jk


Haha. Well, most people are squares. In my everyday life, I stand out a lot. I have a hard time finding anyone who is assertive, knows what they want, has the evil laugh down (i do an amazing evil laugh btw), and just does what they want without a care in the world. Most people aren't like that. At least not the people that I come into contact with on a daily basis. No one ever sees themselves as a square. Ever. 

Its like when I tell someone on PerC that they are as sweet as pie (because every fucking comment they make is as sweet as pie) and they come back with "Oh no, Im not always this nice. Im a bitch in real life". And Im like "Yea, I bet you are." 

I am the exact same way online as I am offline. **shrugs**


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Chipps said:


> No one ever sees themselves as a square. Ever.


Alright, alright. I will confess to being a square. PROUDLY!!! (Yes, I've really told people I'm a square before.)

PS--I'm also the same way online as I am IRL.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Id vs Superego


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Id vs Superego


That woman is an obnoxious twit.


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Id vs Superego


Tarantino is one of my favorite directors of all time. That woman is hilarious. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

you know you're Id when
- you're unapologetically perverted and often use this to fuck with people who are superego types, FJs or just uptight bitches 
- similarly, you love to do things for shock/offense value and often use this to find other Id people (ie, the people who chuckle/snicker as opposed to getting offended or uncomfortable)
- you think that driving the speed limit is boring as hell, so you usually go 10 miles over and when there are no cars 15-20 miles over
- you _have_ to stand out from the crowd, you are more than comfortable being the center of attention for prolonged periods of time and, when possible, you like to make a grand entrance 
- you love things over the top/ in excess. moderation is for the weak (and the boring)
- you are fueled by base, primal desires and this doesn't bother you at all


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

- while you may enjoy meaningful relationships and deep connection with SO's, you also enjoy sexual conquests/chasing your "prey" and showing a more innocent partner the "dark side"
- it's easy for you to view sex from an economic perspective, whether you prefer to or not. for example, if you thought someone was fine as hell and everyone else didn't seem to agree, you might think of that person as an "undervalued stock" 
- you don't need the "higher calling" that other types seem to require. if it's what you want and you're going after it, that's reason enough for you.
- you enjoy pissing people off/pulling their strings for your own amusement. 
- you have a tendency to drown yourself in something to ease the pain of, nullify or dull out your deep seated negative emotions. 7s use excitement and sensual pleasures; 8s use lust and pursuit of power/conquest; 3s use workaholism and attention seeking


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - while you may enjoy meaningful relationships and deep connection with SO's, you also enjoy sexual conquests/chasing your "prey" and showing a more innocent partner the "dark side"
> - it's easy for you to view sex from an economic perspective, whether you prefer to or not. for example, if you thought someone was fine as hell and everyone else didn't seem to agree, you might think of that person as an "undervalued stock"
> - you don't need the "higher calling" that other types seem to require. if it's what you want and you're going after it, that's reason enough for you.
> - you enjoy pissing people off/pulling their strings for your own amusement.
> - you have a tendency to drown yourself in something to ease the pain of, nullify or dull out your deep seated negative emotions. 7s use excitement and sensual pleasures; 8s use lust and pursuit of power/conquest; 3s use workaholism and attention seeking





Swordsman of Mana said:


> you know you're Id when
> - you're unapologetically perverted and often use this to fuck with people who are superego types, FJs or just uptight bitches
> - similarly, you love to do things for shock/offense value and often use this to find other Id people (ie, the people who chuckle/snicker as opposed to getting offended or uncomfortable)
> - you think that driving the speed limit is boring as hell, so you usually go 10 miles over and when there are no cars 15-20 miles over
> ...


Wow, none of this. None of this.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> Wow, none of this. None of this.


all Id people won't relate to this, just that if you do relate to it, you're Id


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

A lot of that sounds like what 7's or 8's would do. I think most 3's would be diplomatic enough to not alienate people, even if it is in order to accomplish their goals.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Ice Ghost said:


> A lot of that sounds like what 7's or 8's would do. I think most 3's would be diplomatic enough to not alienate people, even if it is in order to accomplish their goals.


I can't relate to about a half, and I'm 7w8


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> A lot of that sounds like what 7's or 8's would do. I think most 3's would be diplomatic enough to not alienate people, even if it is in order to accomplish their goals.


I think some 3s would relate more than others. for example, Madonna would probably relate to almost all of these; Richard Dawkins or Barack Obama not so much


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> all Id people won't relate to this, just that if you do relate to it, you're Id


I can think of other reasons to relate to this, and they're not ones to be proud of.

In any case, thank you for spreading the word that Id-types are unapologetic gluttons. We can never have enough of that!


----------



## Mustazio (Sep 24, 2012)

I feel at home in this thread. I think I'll have a beer now.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Holunder said:


> I can think of other reasons to relate to this, and they're not ones to be proud of.
> In any case, thank you for spreading the word that Id-types are unapologetic gluttons. We can never have enough of that!


once again, I'm not saying that all Id types are unapologetic gluttons, I'm saying that all unapologetic gluttons are Id (key word unapologetic. other types feel guilty when they indulge in this behavior)


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> once again, I'm not saying that all Id types are unapologetic gluttons, I'm saying that all unapologetic gluttons are Id (key word unapologetic. other types feel guilty when they indulge in this behavior)


My point is that not even most Id types are like that. This is the kind of negative stereotype that is around, but that we should actually fight against, because it simply isn't true for the majority. How true it is for yourself, I can't say. But you seem to try pushing this kind of stereotype, possibly - and I can only assume - to justify your own behavior with your type, which in my opinion, you should never do. You are the one ultimately responsible for your actions, not the fact that you are a certain personality type.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Holunder said:


> My point is that not even most Id types are like that. This is the kind of negative stereotype that is around, but that we should actually fight against, because it simply isn't true for the majority. How true it is for yourself, I can't say. But you seem to try pushing this kind of stereotype, possibly - and I can only assume - to justify your own behavior with your type, which in my opinion, you should never do. You are the one ultimately responsible for your actions, not the fact that you are a certain personality type.


I feel no need to justify anything (I only justify things if I expect someone to do something and they ask for an explanation), but I don't see anything wrong with being self serving, acquisition oriented and (when necessary) cut throat. in fact, I don't see much wrong with most of the tendencies listed on this thread. also, some level of outrageousness and hyperbole are to be expected in a thread like this

however, I'm aware there's a negative side to everything, and some natural Id tendencies I'm trying to curb in myself include
- trouble delaying gratification
- not taking the needs of others into account as much (I kind of assume everyone is looking out for their own needs, but it's just that, an assumption, and it's usually wrong)
- getting down to the nitty gritty details, routine and, well, _actual work_ that goes into getting results as opposed to only the glamorous or fun parts of it
- overestimating myself and thus either not trying as hard as I could/getting cocky or underestimating the amount of work I need to do,
^and I'm not proud of any of these problems in the least. frankly, they're pretty pathetic.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I feel no need to justify anything (I only justify things if I expect someone to do something and they ask for an explanation), but I don't see anything wrong with being self serving, acquisition oriented and (when necessary) cut throat. in fact, I don't see much wrong with most of the tendencies listed on this thread. also, some level of outrageousness and hyperbole are to be expected in a thread like this
> 
> however, I'm aware there's a negative side to everything, and some natural Id tendencies I'm trying to curb in myself include
> - trouble delaying gratification
> ...


I'm not going to push this. (I don't have the time just now anyway.) This was only my impression - not only from this thread, but generally - and still is. Make of that what you want.

However, my other point still stands: Not all Id types, and quite probably not even the majority, are the way you describe, as you can see from answers on this very thread. It is a very extreme stereotype you are promoting here. If it wasn't your own type, it might actually count as typism. I have a feeling that asking you to tone this down for the sake of all Id types is not going to accomplish anything, so I won't. But I at least wanted to state my opinion here.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

The band the Eagles, speaks to your soul, because all their best songs are about living large in lust and gluttony, and living life to the fullest.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

What about for the people who are new to Id terminology like myself? I mean on the one hand typism is wrong, on the other hand, I was thrown out of a group where I proved you can be glutton to the max, apparently I was in a group of superego introverts, so they all thought I was this monster. "Fun oh one day of fun and I'm stuffed for the year." Whereas I was Mr. Self-Gratification, in terms of going out to eat all the time...(the group went out to eat every Friday Night), so it pays to have everything even the negative stuff out in the open so people can learn what ticks off other people. I think. 



Holunder said:


> I'm not going to push this. (I don't have the time just now anyway.) This was only my impression - not only from this thread, but generally - and still is. Make of that what you want.
> 
> However, my other point still stands: Not all Id types, and quite probably not even the majority, are the way you describe, as you can see from answers on this very thread. It is a very extreme stereotype you are promoting here. If it wasn't your own type, it might actually count as typism. I have a feeling that asking you to tone this down for the sake of all Id types is not going to accomplish anything, so I won't. But I at least wanted to state my opinion here.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> What about for the people who are new to Id terminology like myself? I mean on the one hand typism is wrong, on the other hand, I was thrown out of a group where I proved you can be glutton to the max, apparently I was in a group of superego introverts, so they all thought I was this monster. "Fun oh one day of fun and I'm stuffed for the year." Whereas I was Mr. Self-Gratification, in terms of going out to eat all the time...(the group went out to eat every Friday Night), so it pays to have everything even the negative stuff out in the open so people can learn what ticks off other people. I think.


^you said it better than I ever could


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I identify with maybe 90% of the things posted here (though I am a 783). I've also had trouble in my life with almost everyone I know thinking I'm a hedonistic glutton.

In any case, I hope people realize that this is a bit of an extreme and obviously not all Ids will be like this. People vary so much, even among types, to think that they would. I also agree that the negative traits are just as valuable to share as the positive ones, though what counts as negative and positive also seems to vary from person to person. 

But thanks for the interesting post. I'm going to subscribe and be on my way now. :tongue:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

When I disintegrated to 7 after a trauma I was unabashedly promiscuous, and when I integrate to 8 I go for what I want and stop at nothing to obtain it. I have no shame at all. My strong tri type fix at 8 always alerts me to physical cravings, but ego knows better than to indulge all of them O

As for the evil laugh, I am unduly mischievous, but there is not an evil bone in my body. My desire to watch some people writhe in pain comes from my superego - it is justice- those people deserve it. >

These lists were funny and incited my mischievous giggle


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

I have one:

When the phrase "Everything in moderation" is almost an insult.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Ice Ghost said:


> I have one:
> 
> When the phrase "Everything in moderation" is almost an insult.


 If it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

when people _think_ you're a nice person, but that's only because they aren't enough of a threat to warrant a hostile response. deep down you are a vicious bitch willing to do anything to get your way.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> I have one:
> 
> When the phrase "Everything in moderation" is almost an insult.


Moderation in moderation. ;D



Maybe said:


> If it's not worth doing in excess, it's not worth doing at all.


Preach Maybe preach!!! 

I relate to about 70% of the things in this thread haha. LOL at the wolf comment, so true. Oh and my friends say I'm pretty much the devil on their shoulder. They are probably 50/50 on whether or not I am the antichrist. XD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I can relate to about half of this and I'm not even id core... But it speaks to my 8-ness ;D


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I can relate to quite a few of the points in here and I believe myself to be a type 9w8 and if I remember right, 9's are superego... I think...

Evil laugh, I have THE BEST evil laughs, and yes, I meant that to be plural, I have quite a few.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

L said:


> I can relate to quite a few of the points in here and I believe myself to be a type 9w8 and if I remember right, 9's are superego... I think...
> 
> Evil laugh, I have THE BEST evil laughs, and yes, I meant that to be plural, I have quite a few.


9s are an ego type, and 8s are id. Wings can color the personality quite a bit.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> 9s are an ego type, and 8s are id. Wings can color the personality quite a bit.


Oh, haha, my bad, thanks for correcting me. I don't understand the Enneagram as well as I would like to at the moment.


----------

